# Clipartboom.com Adds Hockey Pack With Sports-Themed Templates, Clip Art



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Clipartboom.com’s new collection of hockey-themed vector templates and clip art files positions you to score big with customers. The recently released Hockey Pack lets you create targeted graphics without spending a lot of time on design. 
The Hockey Pack contains 35 black-and-white and color interactive design templates and clip art elements, so you can mix and match backgrounds, fonts and colors for production-ready art. All fonts used in design templates are included. Designs and templates are available in .eps and Adobe Illustrator (.ai) formats. Templates are also available in CorelDRAW (.cdr). 

The Hockey Pack contains templates for special event, school/team, player number, and hockey fan shirts. Images include a diverse selection of hockey-themed art. Fresh takes on graphics from pucks, masks, and sticks to goalies and other players in action provide a host of design options.

The vector designs can be used for screen and direct-to-garment printing, heat transfers, sublimation, rhinestones and other types of apparel decoration. Everything is royalty free, with unlimited usage. Like all Clipartboom.com content, individual vector hockey clip art and designs also can be purchased individually.

See the whole package at Vector Hockey Designs and Clip Art for T-Shirt Graphics.
For more information, go to www.clipartboom.com; call (747) 777-2942, or email [email protected].


----------

